# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Short Coat with Bias Scarf, Basic Dress, and Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
May, 2013

SHORT COAT WITH BIAS SCARF, DRESS, HAT

#6 and #8 needles
Ring Markers
Caron Simply Soft yarn in bright yellow - coat, hat, shoes
ICE Baby Self-Striping yarn (from Turkey) in pink, purple and yellow stripes - bias scarf, dress

COAT:
With #8 needles and yellow yarn, cast on 54 stitches. Knit 8 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 4 (border), place marker, knit 7 (right front), place marker, knit 9 (right sleeve), place marker, knit 14 (back), place marker, knit 9 (left sleeve), place marker, knit 7 (left front), place marker, knit 4 (border). = 54 stitches. 

Keep first and last FOUR stitches in garter stitch (knit all rows) for borders down the front of the coat. The first and last markers are placed strictly to set apart the border stitches. You will not do any increasing before or after these markers.

Next Row: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the second, third, fourth and fifth markers. 
Purl back, slipping markers - with NO INCREASING.
Continue increasing in this manner until you have stitches divided on the needle, as follows:
4, marker, 14, marker, 23, marker, 28, marker, 23, marker, 14, marker, 4. = 110 sts.

SLEEVES:
Next Row: Knit 4, slip marker, knit 14, REMOVE MARKER, knit 23, REMOVE MARKER, TURN, purl back on these same 23 stitches (right sleeve).
Work in stockinet stitch on sleeve stitches only for 10 rows.
KNIT 2 ROWS.
Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
KNIT 2 ROWS.
Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
KNIT 4 ROWS. Bind off in knit.

Next Row: Attach yarn after completed sleeve and knit across 28 stitches for the back, REMOVE MARKER, knit 23, REMOVE MARKER, TURN, purl back on these same 23 stitches (left sleeve). Work this sleeve the same as for the right sleeve.

Next Row: Attach yarn after completed sleeve and knit across the remaining 14 stitches, slip marker, knit 4.
Next Row: Knit 4, Purl to underarm area, PURL 2 together, KNIT ACROSS STITCHES FOR THE BACK OF THE COAT, at underarm area PURL 2 together, purl to border stitches, knit 4. This will anchor the back of the garment to the two fronts.

Next Row: Knit across to underarm area. KNIT AND INCREASE IN EVERY OTHER STITCH ACROSS THE BACK STITCHES to underarm, then knit across row. Knit 4, purl back across the row, knit 4.
Work in stockinet stitch for 24 rows, keeping the first and last four stitches in garter stitch for the borders.
Work 4 rows in garter stitch.
Next Row: Knit 1, slip 1, psso (pass slipped stitch over the knit stitch), knit to last two stitches, Knit 2 together.
Knit 1 row.
Next row: Knit 1, slip 1, psso. Knit to last two stitches, knit 2 together.
Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit. Sew sleeve seams.
NOTE: This will make the coat have a nice rounded edge on both sides at the hemline, and the coat will have a slight flare in the back.

BIAS SCARF:
#8 needles
ICE Baby Self-Striping yarn in pink, purple and yellow stripes

Cast on 18 stitches.
Knit 1 row.
Row 2: Knit
Row 3: Increase in FIRST stitch, knit to last 2 stitches, knit 2 together.

Repeat Rows 2 and 3 until desired length - approx. 12-14 inches. Bind off.

ATTACHING BIAS SCARF TO COAT:
Fold scarf in half to find center. Use darning needle to anchor this center point onto center back of coat. Or use a paper clip. Be careful not to snag yarn!
STRETCH yarn of scarf from center point to shoulder area and sew bottom edge of scarf to garter stitch neck edge of coat. Do this on both sides.

When you dress the doll, overlap the border edges of the coat - then bring the front ends of the scarf to one side of the dolls neck and tie a loose knot.

HAT:
#8 needles and yellow yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Knit 2, Purl 2 in ribbing for the brim of the hat for 10 rows. 
Switch to #6 needles and KNIT 2 rows - this will tighten the hat around the head.
Continue with #6 needles and ICE Baby Self-Striping yarn. Work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows. 
Crown: Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row. 
Purl 1, Purl 2 together across the row.
Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row.
Continue in this manner until you have 6-9 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn. Thread onto darning needle and weave into the stitches on the knitting needle. Pull stitches up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.

BASIC CAPPED SLEEVE DRESS:

#6 needles
ICE Baby Self-Striping yarn in pink, purple and yellow stripes
Ring Markers

Cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 14, place marker, Knit 9, place marker, Knit 7. = 46 sts.
Knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker across the row.
Purl, slipping markers, with NO INCREASE.
Continue until you have stitches divided on the needle, as follows:
14, marker, 23, marker, 28, marker, 23, marker, 14 = 102 sts.
Next Row:
Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 stitches, remove marker, knit 28, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 stitches, remove marker, knit 14.= 56 stitches.

NOTE: After you bind off for the first sleeve you will still have one stitch on the needle. This counts as #1 when you knit 28. After you bind off for the second sleeve you will have one stitch still on the needle, and will only have to knit the remaining 13 stitches.

Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Then work in garter stitch (knit all rows) for the next 16 rows.

Skirt:
Work in ribbing: Knit 2, Purl 2 across the row. 
Continue with ribbing for 20 rows.
Next Row: WRONG SIDE, continue to purl 2, but on the knit stitches - knit 1, knit and increase in the second stitch - across the row.
Next Row: RIGHT SIDE, Knit 3, Purl 2 across the row. 
Continue for 6-8 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

Note: First photo shows hat with brim flipped up. I like this version better than the second photo which shows the hat with the crown "folded" down on one side and perched on the side of the doll's head/


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design ~ so colourful and summery :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

awesome work Elaine. give me an hour or so to put into pdf for everyone.


Rhyanna


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh Elaine!! Those are beautiful, as always and you are so generous. Thanks again.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in pdf

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Many thanks for the lovely pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewseitz (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for both patterns. I can't wait to start for grands for Christmas.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I thought I had done knitting dresses for my charity knit next month. Not now. Will have to knit some of these. God Bless


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Adorable designs and perfect timing! I'm working on a very involved afghan and need a break, this will be perfect! Thank you . . .


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Positively adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Vylia (May 23, 2013)

I love this ensemble. Bravo.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Another lovely outfit!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

You are so generous for sharing your beautiful patterns!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing,


----------



## jeruthie (Apr 11, 2013)

thank you very much for doing this for us!


----------



## sewseitz (May 25, 2013)

I found a backpack on simplicity.com for a 15 inch doll. Easy, but how do I change for an 18 in doll. I don't have the doll and kids live in VA so I'm not close to try on. Thanks


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you again and again. You are so generous to share your hard work and it is so beautiful. My grand and appreciate your designs and you use so many beautiful colors to show them off.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Another fantastic design! Love the different ways you can style the hat!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Really, really cute. Thanks for the pattern and pdf.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous as always - I can't thank you enough for sharing your talent!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

tammyc77 said:


> Gorgeous as always - I can't thank you enough for sharing your talent!


 :thumbup:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

You are soooo wonderful to share these patterns with us. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to do doll clothes, back in the day of my daughters Barbie-------but now I have ten great grands------- do you think the variegated color hat could be enlarged?? I have little twin girls who would look darling in this style hat. Any help would be appreciated !! Mar 18


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

You are amazing !! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much, Elaine, for 2 more of your fabulous AG patterns. Great work.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for some more beautiful outfits. Also thanks for putting the patterns into pdf form to print them out. The colours you have chosen are just so summery.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Another big thank you to both Elaine and Rhyanna for another pattern and PDF for us to use. Your work is always apprediated by all of us and our kids, grandkids and the 18" "kids" we make them for.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Merci pour ce beau partage. Magnifique!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for this sweet design, Elaine!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in pdf
> 
> Happy Knitting
> 
> Rhyanna


Thanks, Rhyana!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Mar 18:

You asked about knitting the hat from this pattern for your little twin girls.....

I would suggest making a swatch with #3 sport weight yarn and #6 needles. Cast on 60 stitches and knit 6 rows. Then bind off and try it around one of their heads. If it fits - great! If it's too big then you need to cut down on the number of stitches that will fit snugly around her head. If it's not big enough you need to add a few stitches - or go up to a larger needle - say #8.

The only part of this hat you have to worry about is the few rows that fit around their head. If too loose, the hat will fall down around her ears. If too tight, it won't fit on her head properly.

Once you get the proper number of stitches, then you can proceed to follow the pattern - using #8 needles rib for 10-12 rows, knit 1 row, purl 1 row. NOW IS THE TIME TO USE THE CORRECT NEEDLES TO FIT AROUND THE TWINS' HEAD. Go down to #6 and knit 4-6 rows for a "band" that will fit. Then you can bump back up to a larger needle, attach the self-striping yarn and knit 12-14 rows before completing the crown of the hat. Note: The "band" will not show on the hat - the upturned ribbed brim will cover it.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I love the outfit & colors. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Your patterns are wonderful, from Nanas everywhere, thanks for sharing them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Terry and Penny you are both welcome.

And Sewsitz, do you subscribe to the Joann's newsletter? Each week I get email with a coupon sometimes 50% off, sometimes 40% off, which I used to get an 18 inch Springfield doll. Elaine's patterns will fit those dolls as well.
So maybe you can get a Springfield doll to test the patterns on.

Rhyanna


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in pdf
> 
> Happy Knitting
> 
> Rhyanna


Thank you for putting these patterns into PDF. Very much appreciated


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Janette you're very welcome.

Rhyanna


----------



## sewseitz (May 25, 2013)

Great idea. I will check them out. There a 50% coupon next week


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

you're welcome.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine another stunning design..as always Beautiful Work.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Don't forget to check at (type in search box)
Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns 

As this is where I have uploaded all of her patterns in pdf format, including Handouts 1-3. If I am missing any please let me know.
I am also placing the pics of the dolls wearing their outfits in pdf format so that it will be available.
(Drooling is permitted).

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna

or that is


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

These outfits are adorable. Thank you so very much. Your work is impeccable.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Really cute, Elaine; I'm charmed by the colors!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Teresa, you're welcome.


Rhyanna


----------

